# First Post



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey Gregg, I'll try out the new stuff. I'm going to try to post a picture of my Specialzed bike.

I'm clicking the manage attachments button, hmmmm what I'm I doing wrong.

I'm getting error on page message when I click it.

I'll try later.

Editing it didn't work, but hey, nice feature, I won't have to leave my bad spelling and missed pronouns for the world to see.

Ok...now it's working. Thanks Gregg or whoevers babysitting tonight.

Thanks
Scot


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

Scot_Gore said:


> Hey Gregg, I'll try out the new stuff. I'm going to try to post a picture of my Specialzed bike.
> 
> I'm clicking the manage attachments button, hmmmm what I'm I doing wrong.
> 
> ...


I had a Specialized last year but I sold it because I like lugged steel bikes better. Just posting to test and wanted to keep it on topic.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Damn. What a shame there's no picture of the bike.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

tlg said:


> Damn. What a shame there's no picture of the bike.


Well done.

[golf clap]


----------

